
Fedora 31 Released - 2OEH8eoCRo0
https://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-31/
======
AdmiralAsshat
So if Python 2 is officially out, does that mean Calibre won't run on Fedora
31? Or will it pull in Python 2 as a dependency if necessary?

Kind of a moot point for me, I switched to the flatpak once it became
available. I'm just curious.

